# Limno aromatica in low light?



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

I was wondering if it would be worth giving Limno aromatica a shot in my low light tank. The tank has pressurized CO2, PPS-Pro ferts, a nutrient-rich substrate, and I have my Finnex Planted+ 24/7 dimmed to 40%.









If not, what colorful stem plant could I give a shot? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

I've grown L. aromatica in low tech (no co2, no excel, low light, minimal ferts) and it lives and grows, but it becomes almost all green, with just slight pink.
But your tank has co2, plenty of ferts, so it would likely have much better color in your conditions. I'd say get it!

Otherwise if you are looking for more color from easy to grow plants, get AR (Alternanthera reineckii) or various Ludwigia.
AR in the conditions I mentioned above still stays a nice pink! Definitely recommend.


----------



## Sumit (Oct 14, 2015)

You can try Rotala rotundifolia "Pink". It should add colour in the conditions that prevail in your tank


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

Looks like I have many more options than I thought. WaterLife, do you happen to have any photos of the Limno from your low tech tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Sorry, I don't have any pics, and the only camera I have (cell phone) is extremely poor quality.
I googled "Limnophila aromatica low tech" and that is exactly how mine look in those conditions. Just nearly all green with just slight pink at the top (newer leaves).
Wouldn't be as colorful as grown in better conditions. But like I said, your tanks has plenty of ferts though. Not 100% sure if the ferts would be more important for the coloration than the lighting strength would. Still a nice plant regardless. It closes/folds up at night/when it's had enough light for the day.

Are you just keeping your light at 40% since you have low tech and and slow growers, so you don't want algae issues?


----------



## FishEnthusiast98 (May 17, 2014)

WaterLife said:


> Sorry, I don't have any pics, and the only camera I have (cell phone) is extremely poor quality.
> 
> I googled "Limnophila aromatica low tech" and that is exactly how mine look in those conditions. Just nearly all green with just slight pink at the top (newer leaves).
> 
> ...




Yes, I am. I mainly have it at 40% for some Anubias and Crypt parva and so that I'll have less algae issues.


----------

